
Show HN: Prove the Work – Flexible engagement in the marketplace of ideas - nseth
https://provethework.com/
======
nnn1234
Love the idea, have you looked at hashr.io? Could you add your contact details
on the site? Also add details of timestamp on the message. Maybe tag @patio11
on twitter?

